#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Vrouw in de islam

## MO_NL

Gevonden op http://scholieren.samenvattingen.com/ 

*Inleiding* 
Tegenwoordig zie je veel moslimmeisjes van onze leeftijd die met een hoofddoek oplopen, het haar helemaal bedekt en gehuld in zwarte kleren. Maar ook zie je moslimmeisjes zonder hoofddoek in felgekleurde kleren en met make-up op. Wat mag een Moslim vrouw nou eigenlijk volgens de Koran? Wat zijn haar rechten en plichten?
In dit werkstuk gaan we proberen aan de hand van deelvragen er achter te komen hoe het nou allemaal zit. Er komen verschillende aspecten aan de orde waar de vrouw volgens buitenstaanders een achterstand in heeft. Veel mensen denken dat de vrouw volgens de Koran minderwaardig is. Maar is ze dat wel? 

_Wat staat er in de koran over de vrouw?_  
De mannen zijn zaakwaarnemers voor de vrouwen, omdat God hen boven haar heeft gesteld en omdat zij van hun eigendommen uitgeven aan de vrouwen. En de oprechte vrouwen zijn gehoorzame vrouwen en zij waken over zichzelf en de eigendommen in de afwezigheid, zoals Allah ook waakt. En wat betreft de echtgenotes waarvan jullie ongehoorzaamheid vrezen: vermaant hen, als dat niet helpt, negeert hen in bed, en als dat niet helpt, slaat hen licht. Indien zij jullie dan gehoorzamen: zoek dan geen voorwendsel om hen lastig te vallen. (uit: De Edele Koran (3e druk), door Islamitisch Cultureel Centrum Nederland, 4:34) . Dit vers is in het Arabisch hiernaast te zien.
Deze passage uit de Koran vormt al vanaf het begin van het geloof het idee van islamieten over vrouwen, maar er zijn veel misvattingen over. Het gaat niet over de gelijkheid van man en vrouw. Het spreekt alleen over de gezinssituatie, waar de echtgenoot de verantwoordelijkheid heeft om voor zijn vrouw en kinderen te zorgen. Het zegt niet dat alle mannen zaakwaarnemer zijn voor alle vrouwen. Ten tweede gaat dit niet over de spirituele, morele of intellectuele meerwaardigheid van de echtgenoot over zijn vrouw. Het spreekt over zijn lichamelijke kracht en bekwaamheid, vanuit welke hij zijn gezin moet beschermen en de kostwinner moet zijn voor zijn vrouw en kinderen.
De Koran zegt dat mannen en vrouwen gelijk zijn voor god. De vrouw is een individu met het recht zelfstandig over haar eigendommen en inkomsten te beschikken, ook mag zij haar eigen familienaam behouden. De rol van man en vrouw in de samenleving is gericht op harmonie en samenwerking. Beiden hebben evenwijdige rechten en plichten.
Dit wordt duidelijk in de Koran en de Sunnah, waarin staat: Maar wie  hetzij man of vrouw  deugdelijke daden doet als gelovige, zij zullen de tuin binnengaan en jullie wordt nog niet zoveel als de holte in een dadelpit onrecht aangedaan. en "De mannen en vrouwen die zich hebben overgegeven, de gelovige mannen en vrouwen, de onderdanige mannen en vrouwen, de geduldig en volhardende mannen en vrouwen, de deemoedige mannen en vrouwen, de mannen en vrouwen die aalmoezen geven, de mannen en vrouwen die vasten, de mannen en vrouwen die hun schaamstreek kuis bewaren, de mannen en vrouwen die God veel gedenken, voor hen heeft God vergeving en een geweldig loon klaargemaakt."
De kuisheid van de vrouw moet door de Koran gerespecteerd en beschermd worden, waar zij ook is, tot welk volk zij ook behoort en welk geloof zij ook aanhangt. Een moslim mag haar nooit verkrachten en elke willekeurige seksuele relatie is voor hem verboden, ook al werkt zij vrijwillig mee. De Koran zegt hierover Houdt u verre van overspel (17:32). Er worden zware straffen voorgeschreven en er bestaan geen verzachtende omstandigheden.
Ook mag een man een vrouw niet slecht behandelen: O, gij die gelooft, het is u niet geoorloofd, vrouwen te erven tegen haar wil, noch moogt gij haar tegenhouden opdat gij een gedeelte van wat gij haar hebt gegeven, moogt terug nemen, tenzij zij schuldig zijn aan een schandelijk kwaad; en blijft met haar vriendelijk omgaan en als gij afkeer van haar hebt, kan het zijn dat gij afkeer hebt van iets, waarin Allah veel goeds kan hebben gelegd. (4:20)
Maar de vrouw kent ook beperkingen. In 33:34 van de Koran staat Blijft in uw huizen en stelt uw schoonheid niet ten toon als in de vroegere dagen der onwetendheid. Ook wordt er in 24:32 gezegd, dat de vrouw zich moet beheersen en hun schoonheid niet toont aan iemand anders als haar man, vader, schoonvader, zonen, broers, neven, slaven en eunuchen of jonge kinderen. En in 2:229 staat over de scheiding De gescheiden vrouwen moeten drie menstruatieperioden wachten; en het is haar niet geoorloofd, hetgeen Allah in haar baarmoeder heeft geschapen, te verbergen, indien zij in Allah en de laatste dag geloven; en haar echtgenoten hebben het recht, haar (intussen) terug te nemen, indien zij verzoening wensen. En voor haar geldt hetzelfde als tegen haar, hetgeen billijk is, de mannen hebben voorrang boven haar, Allah is Machtig, Alwijs.
De Koran verbiedt een vrouw niet om te trouwen met een niet-moslim, zoals vaak wordt gedacht, er wordt alleen gezegd dat als een vrouw haar geloof goed in stand houdt, zij niet met een ongelovige kn trouwen, omdat deze haar niet volgens de goede regels zou kunnen huwen. Over scholing van de vrouw zei Mohammed eens: Het werven van kennis is voor de moslim verplicht, man of vrouw. Dit wil dus zeggen dat ook een vrouw geschoold mag worden en een opleiding mag volgen.

_Welke regels gelden er voor vrouwen in de islam?_  
Dit verschilt per land en per mate van geloofsstrengheid. Over het algemeen bestaan er wel regels. De profeet Mohammed heeft eens gezegd: "Niets ter wereld is beter dan een godvruchtige vrouw." Voor een godvruchtige vrouw gelden regels; eigenschappen waaraan zijn moet voldoen.
Zij krijgt altijd een godvruchtige degelijke man. Zij moet arbatoe-I-bayt zijn, dat betekend dat zij haar kinderen onderricht en een islamitische opvoeding geeft en een trots is op haar man. Een goede vrouw is geduldig. Ook moet zij taaawoen doen met haar man; dit houdt in dat zij haar man met raad en daad bijstaat en dat zij met elkaar de Islam zo goed mogelijk naleven. Verder is zij gehoorzaam aan haar man, maar alleen als dit gelijk staat aan de weg van Allah. Zij moet sterk staan in haar Dien (geloof). Tenslotte moet zij altijd kennis vergaren over de islam.
Een goede islamitische vrouw is dus gehoorzaam aan haar man, een goede moeder, een steun aan haar man en sterk in haar geloof. Verder gelden voor islamitische vrouwen nog een paar regels, onder andere de kledingvoorschriften en koranvoorschriften, zoals die beschreven staan in de daaraan gewijde hoofdstukken. 

_Is de vrouw gelijk aan de man in de islam?_  
Deze vraag kan je niet direct beantwoorden. Het ligt er namelijk maar aan op welk vlak je het bekijkt. De Koran benadrukt, net als de Sunnah, dat Allah een persoon niet verkiest op grond van ras, land van herkomst, afkomst of iets in die geest. Het verkiezen van een persoon op grond van vrouw of man zijn is zelfs uitgesloten voor Allah. Voor Hem zijn andere dingen belangrijk, als bewustzijn, liefde, vrees, hoop en andere innerlijke kenmerken. Voor Allah is de vrouw dus gelijk aan de man, maar dan moeten zij wel dezelfde overtuiging hebben. Heeft de n een grotere liefde voor God, of is hij of zij rechtschapener, dan verkiest Allah hem of haar boven de ander. Maar het heeft dus niets met het geslacht te maken.
Binnen het gezin hebben mannen en vrouwen andere en elkaar aanvullende rechten en plichten. Een man is bijvoorbeeld financieel verplicht voor zijn gezin en de vrouw niet. Zij mag wel werken, als zij tenminste aan haar andere verplichtingen voldaan heeft. Haar inkomen mag zij dan geheel zelf besteden. Ook in de verzorging en opvoeding van kinderen hebben zij andere verplichtingen, de vrouw is hierin belangrijker.
Gesteld kan dus worden dat in de islamitische godsdienst de vrouw gelijk is aan haar man. In de praktijk is dit echter niet altijd zo. Vaak wordt aan de man meer macht en belangrijkheid toegeschreven dan aan de vrouw, omdat delen uit de Koran verkeerd uitgelegd worden. Zoals beschreven is in het stuk over de vrouw en de koran. Vooral in de fundamentalistisch islamitische landen wordt dit echter tegengesproken, volgens hen is de vrouw wel degelijk ondergeschikt aan de man en in die landen worden de vrouwen nog vaak onderdrukt. 

_Kent de islamitische samenleving ook emancipatie?_  
Ook de islamitische samenleving kent emancipatie. In Nederland wil van de Marokkaanse jongens 50% het huishouden samendoen, van de Turkse jongens is dit maar 29%. 70% Van de Marokkaanse meisjes wil het huishouden samendoen. Wel zijn Marokkaanse en Turkse jongeren, zowel jongens als meisjes, over het algemeen van mening dat de opvoeding en verzorging van kinderen een taak van beide ouders is.
Ook wat werk betreft willen Marokkaanse en Turkse vrouwen hun inbreng leveren. 78 % van hen wil samen met hun echtgenoot werken, van de jongens is dit slechts ongeveer 40%. Allochtone meisjes kiezen ook vaak een vervolgopleiding met een goed arbeidsperspectief, een hoge beroepenspreiding.
Bij volwassenen ligt dit anders. Zij denken vaak nog traditioneler. Opvallend is dat de opvattingen van allochtone meisjes zo verschillen met die van hun ouders. Ook valt op dat het contrast bij allochtonen tussen de opvattingen van mannen en vrouwen zo groot is. Hieruit kan men afleiden dat de vrouwen graag meer gemancipeerd zouden willen zijn, maar hierin gehinderd worden door hun mannen. Mogelijk brengen deze vrouwen hun ideen over op hun dochters, zodat deze zich wel kunnen ontwikkelen.
Nederland telt ook heel wat islamitische vrouwenorganisaties. Het aantal is niet bekend en de schattingen lopen sterk uiteen van enkele tientallen tot ruim honderd. Dat terwijl Nederland maar 270.000 islamitische vrouwen kent. Zij organiseren lezingen, theatervoorstellingen, debatten en cursussen. Emancipatie via de heilige schrift willen zij bereiken. Omina Kurz, voorzitster van een vrouwenorganisatie, legt uit dat dit niet tegenstrijdig is. Ik ga uit van een voor moslimvrouwen herkenbare basis, omdat de ervaring leert dat het hen meer aanspreekt wanneer je zegt 'de islam geeft je rechten', dan wanneer je de Universele verklaring van de rechten van de mens erbij haalt.
Ook in de islamitische wereld speelt de emancipatie een rol. In Marokko zelfs al veel langer als in Nederland. Dit komt omdat de moslims in Nederland na hun emigratie sterk vasthielden aan hun geloof, terwijl het geloof in Marokko zich gewoon ontwikkelde. In de landen waar een gematigd geloofsklimaat heerst, bestaan veel vrouwenorganisaties. In de fundamentalistische wereld speelt dit nog minder, omdat daar de mannen nog veel meer macht hebben. Veel vrouwen in de gematigde landen dragen al geen hoofddoek meer en vaak hebben zij een baan. Sommige vrouwen dragen nog wel een hoofddoek, maar doen dit niet uit verplichting, maar omdat zij op deze manier hun geloof willen tonen en respecteren. 

_Wat zijn de rechten van de vrouw in de moskee?_  
Islamitische vrouwen hebben evenveel recht als mannen om deel te nemen aan het vrijdagmiddaggebed in de moskee. In de praktijk worden moskeen vrijwel uitsluitend door mannen bezocht. Officieel worden vrouwen niet geweerd, maar zij zouden vaker in een 'onreine' staat verkeren dan mannen. Vrouwen kunnen bijvoorbeeld niet deelnemen aan het rituele gebed (salt) wanneer zij ongesteld zijn of net een kind ter wereld hebben gebracht, menstruatie en bevalling vallen onder de categorie 'grote onreinheid'. Als moeder en huisvrouw komen zij bovendien sneller dan mannen in aanraking met 'kleine onreinheid' (uitwerpselen, urine, braaksel, bloed en wondvocht). Omdat vrouwen toch ergens goddelijke kracht (baraka) vandaan moeten halen, proberen zij met andere daden hun zonden of slechte daden weg te werken. Zij geven aalmoezen aan bedelaars, brengen eten naar hun buren en bezoeken heiligen. 

*vervolg hieronder*

----------


## MO_NL

*vervolg "Vrouw in de islam"*  

_Wat mag de vrouw in een moslim huwelijk?_  
De islam wordt vaak gebruikt als reden om meisjes te dwingen tot een huwelijk met een man die zij niet willen. Maar volgens de islam is het opleggen van een huwelijk aan meisjes in strijd met de voorschriften van de islam. Mannen en vrouwen worden binnen de islam aangemoedigd om zo snel mogelijk te trouwen.

Er zijn vijf voorwaarden voor een huwelijk tussen moslims: 
De (pleeg)ouder moet zijn toestemming geven over het huwelijk. 
De bruidegom moet bevoegd zijn om te trouwen. 
De bruid moet bevoegd zijn om te trouwen, en mag niet in staat van iddah (afzondering/terugtrekking) of ihram (de gewijde staat waarin in men zich verkeert tijdens het verrichten van de bedevaart) zijn. 
Er moet sprake zijn van sighah, dit is ijab (huwelijksaanzoek) en gabul (het aanvaarden van het huwelijksaanzoek). 
De bruidsschat moet zijn overeengekomen. 
Een vrouw wordt door de Koran verboden om met een niet-moslim te trouwen.
De bezittingen van een meisje worden als ze trouwt ook van haar man en andersom.
De meeste moslimmannen willen niet dat hun vrouwen werken, want dat (vinden ze dan) heeft met hun mannelijke status te maken. Ze willen niet dat iemand tegen hen zegt dat hij leeft van het geld dat zijn vrouw verdient.

Vrouwen hebben als echtgenote en moeder speciale plichten. Als de vrouw buitenshuis wil werken, maar er zijn geen grootouders of kinderdagverblijven beschikbaar om zorgtaken over te nemen, ligt de prioriteit bij het gezin. Dan maar niet werken. Maar een vrouw kan natuurlijk ook besluiten om minder kinderen te nemen, zodat ze minder problemen zal hebben.
Over het algemeen is de arbeidswetgeving in Iran vrouwvriendelijk. Zo moeten grote bedrijven crches aanbieden voor de kinderen van hun werknemers. Vrouwen die hun kinderen borstvoeding geven, krijgen hiervoor een paar keer per dag vrij. Zware arbeid is verboden voor vrouwen, want al zijn ze gelijk, dat betekend nog niet dat mannen en vrouwen het zelfde zijn.

Natuurlijk mag de vrouw scheiden van haar man. Hij heeft geen rechter nodig. Zij wel, maar dat is dan ook het enige verschil. Veel moslims denken dat de vrouw alleen van de man mag scheiden als hij perverse seksuele wensen heeft. Dat is een groot misverstand. Als zij niet meer van hem houdt, als zijn uiterlijk haar niet bevalt of zijn gedrag, mag zij echtscheiding aanvragen. Wel moet zij de bruidsgift die zij heeft ontvangen toen ze gingen trouwen teruggeven aan de man. 

_Wat zijn de kledingvoorschriften voor de vrouw in de Islam?_  
Moslim vrouwen dragen vaak een sluier omdat dit voorgeschreven wordt in de Koran. De sluier wordt Hijab genoemd. Dat komt van het Arabische woord Hajaba wat betekent: verbergen, uit het zicht houden.
De belangrijkste reden waarom vrouwen hoofddoeken, hoofd en gezichtssluiers droegen en dragen is dat ze hun aantrekkelijkheid moeten verbergen. Allereerst het haar, het sieraad van de vrouw. Vaak mag er geen n stukje uit steken. Vrouwen moeten hun aantrekkelijkheid zo krampachtig verbergen om niet begeerd en besprongen te worden door vreemde mannen. En die angst blijkt door de hele geschiedenis heen alles te maken te hebben met een maatschappij met een rechtssysteem ten gunste van mannen. Het bezit moet beschermd worden. Dat is ook de reden dat moslimvrouwen na de overgang geen sluiers meer hoeven te dragen. Ze kunnen niet meer zwanger raken. Als oudere vrouwen zich toch sluieren is dat omdat ze zich zonder naakt voelen. 

_Is er veel verschil tussen een islamitische vrouw uit het Westen en de islamitische wereld?_  
Ook dit verschilt per land, welk land in Europa of Amerika en welk land in Afrika of Azi. Volgens de Koran zouden er geen verschillen moeten zijn, maar vaak zijn deze er wel. In een islamitisch land heeft een vrouw vaak minder bewegingsvrijheid, omdat ook de wetten van die landen zijn ingesteld op de Koran. De westerse wereld kent veel meer vrijheid in de wetten en daardoor kunnen de vrouwen ook vrijer bewegen.
Wel is het zo dat de islamitische immigranten in het Westen vaak veel vasthoudender zijn aan hun geloof. Terwijl in de islamitische wereld ook ontwikkelingen en emancipatie plaatsvindt, houden de moslims in Europa vast aan hun geloof zoals dat was in de tijd dat zij emigreerden. De laatste tijd komt daar wel verandering in. 


_Wat zijn de verschillen voor de moslimvrouw van toen, ten opzichte van nu?_  
Zoals bij het Jodendom had de vrouw vroeger geen enkel recht. Er werd alleen van haar verwacht om kinderen te krijgen en op te voeden. Wanneer de vrouw menstrueerde mocht er geen contact met haar worden gemaakt in alle opzichten, dus de vrouw werd niet aangeraakt. Als ze wilde eten werd ze gevoerd. Ze mocht niets en niemand aanraken, ze werd als onrein beschouwd. In de Oudheid, de Middeleeuwen en lang daarna werd de vrouw aangezien als een minderwaardig, vrij lichtzinnig wezen, dat volledig ondergeschikt moest blijven aan de man.

Tegenwoordig is de vrouw veel vrijer. Ze mag zelf kiezen of ze de hoofddoek draagt, maar veel vrouwen doen dat wel, omdat ze zich daar beter bij voelen. De vrouw mag nu haar eigen keuzes maken, werken en scholen volgen. 

*Fundamentalisme en Gematigde vrouwen* 
Veel mensen denken tegenwoordig bij islam fundamentalisme aan geweld. Maar fundamentalisme komt niet alleen in de islam voor. Ook bij bijvoorbeeld Christenen of Joden.
Fundamentalisme betekende vroeger vooral dat de Bijbel het woord van God was. Geschreven door God en geen mens had hem aangepast. De Koran betekend volgens de moslims het woord van God en zou dus ook fundamentalistisch zijn. Je zou de term op die manier niet kunnen toepassen op moslims, want niet iedere moslim is per definitie fundamentalistisch.
Maar je kan het ook anders bekijken. Als je je voorstelt dat iemand moslimfundamentalistisch is, dan wil diegene de Koran nastreven zoals die is. Alles precies doen zoals in de Koran staat.
Vroeger was de hele Islam als het ware fundamentalistisch. Ze waren erg streng en de Koran moest nauwgezet gevolgd worden. Daarna werd het minder streng allemaal. Maar tegenwoordig steken verschillende fundamentalistische groepen de kop op en trekken vooral de minderheden aan. Die zijn zwak en willen een sterke basis hebben, zodat zij het beter krijgen.
Fundamentalistische vrouwenbewegingen willen leven zoals de Koran precies voorschrijft. Zij willen helemaal bedekt zijn. De gematigde vrouwen willen ook bij de moslim horen, maar zijn minder streng. Ze dragen bijvoorbeeld wel een hoofddoek, maar zijn niet volledig gesluierd. 

*Conclusie* 
Uit de voorafgaande informatie kunnen wij de volgende conclusie trekken. Veel passages uit de Koran worden vaak verkeerd begrepen, hierdoor is de onderdrukking van de islamitische vrouw ontstaan. Hoewel de Koran een aantal regels stelt, worden vrouwen niet onder of boven de mannen geplaatst.
Ook de islamitische cultuur kent emancipatie. In Nederland ontwikkelt zich dat de laatste tijd heel sterk, terwijl dit in de gematigd islamitische landen al veel langer speelt. Over de hele wereld zijn islamitische vrouwenorganisaties te vinden.
De vrouw is in principe gelijk aan de man in de islam, alleen zijn hun rollen anders verdeeld. Toch wordt vooral in de fundamentalisch islamitische landen dit vaak tegengesproken en daar wordt een vrouw vaak onderdrukt.
De islam kent zeven regels voor een godvruchtige vrouw, die haar voorschrijven hoe zij moet leven. Hierin staat onder andere dat een vrouw gehoorzaam moet zijn aan haar man, dat zij een goede moeder moet zijn voor haar kinderen en sterk moet zijn in haar geloof. Ook zijn er nog enkele koranvoorschriften, die al eerder genoemd zijn.
Het verschil tussen vrouwen in het Westen en de islamitische wereld verschilt per land. In het Westen heeft een vrouw vaak meer bewegingsvrijheid, maar daar tegenover staat dat islamieten in het Westen vaak meer vasthouden aan hun geloof. In de Koran wordt voorgeschreven dat een vrouw haar aantrekkelijkheid moet verbergen, daarom dragen veel vrouwen een hoofddoek. Dit is om hen te beschermen tegen vreemde mannen.
Een islamitische vrouw wordt niet geweerd uit de moskee, maar vaak bezoeken alleen de mannen de moskee. Dit komt omdat vrouwen vaker in een onreine staat verkeren, hieronder wordt onder andere verstaan hun menstruatieperiode.
Voor een moslimhuwelijk bestaan vijf voorwaarden, onder andere dat de ouders toestemming moeten geven. Het uithuwelijken van een meisje tegen haar zin is, ondanks dat het vaak gebeurd, in strijd met de islam. Een vrouw mag buitenshuis werken, maar alleen als zij haar gezin niet verwaarloosd. Ook mag een vrouw altijd echtscheiding aanvraen.
Vroeger had een islamitische vrouw geen enkel recht en zij werd vaak gezin als een minderwaardig wezen, ondergeschikt aan de man. Dit duurde tot ver na de Middeleeuwen. Tegenwoordig wordt een vrouw wel gezin al een volwaardig mens en heeft zij meer vrijheid gekregen.
Het fundamentalisme, vooral bekend door de Iranrevolutie en de Taliban, stelt meer regels voor een vrouw. In de gematigde islamitische cultuur heeft een vrouw vaak meer vrijheid, onder andere om te werken en naar school te gaan.

----------


## Volkert-x

Ik zie deze topic nu pas.


Jammer dat mijn topic is verwijderd want die had ik graag toegevoegd als ''bron''.

_
"Vrouwen in de islam,SunnahCenter,Rotterdam''_. ( de flyer is gratis verkrijgbaar).

----------


## Volkert-x

Ik vind dit een steengoeie topic want ik had laats ook een topic geplaatst met identieke onderwerp maar die topic is helaas vanwege wangedrag van mijn kant verwijderd.


Als je je goed verdiept in de geschiedenis van de vrouw die in het Westen leeft en de vrouw die in een islamitische land leeft zal je grote verschillen tegekomen;

* Stemrecht
*Positie van de vrouw in het huishouden
*Positie van de vrouw in de samenleving
*positie van de vrouw in de familie

Etc etc

----------

